# Samba 4.16 stability



## sirob (Dec 26, 2022)

Is the FreeBSD port of Samba 4.16 production ready?

I'm currently at FreeBSD 13.1 as of March 2022 with Samba 4.13.17 and wonder, if Samba 4.16 is mature enough to serve AD + shared files on ZFS.


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 26, 2022)

I upgraded my samba ADDC, fileserver and all the winbind-clients a few weeks ago and didn't run into any problems.

edit: Of course, don't rely on a single success message (and to make matters more complicated, I'm also building/running it with libressl and MIT krb5 instead of the default, openssl and heimdal from base). You're on ZFS, so take a snapshot before upgrading (if running on bare metal, a boot environment is helpful!), so you have a simple rollback plan in case anything goes wrong. That's what I did when I upgraded....


----------

